# Sundance leisure battery



## ditto (Sep 24, 2008)

My sundance leisure battery went flat and does not seem to be charging through the alternator or mains lead but will charge via my garage charger. I've checked the battery fuse and the fuses in the wardrobe and all seems ok.

There's 14 volts at the charger in the wardrobe but only 4 volts at the battery terminals.

My thoughts now are that maybe there is a relay gone or the wiring to the battery is duff.

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

mine has a 2 fuses, 1 inline 20 amp near the battery under the seat and 2 a fuse box with 3 fuses under the bonnet above and to the back of the van battery this is also 20 amp the other 1 is for the fridge 

chapter


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob how old is the vehicle, this will allow us to provide the correct suggestions. 

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## ditto (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Ian

I always forget to post something important!

It's a 2005 (March).

The wiring diagram does show fuses near the vehicle battery but I can't see any sign of them amongst the compact engine compartment of the Fiat Ducato 2.3.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bob the vehicle fuses are probably under a black housing in the centre of the engine bay towards the back. i think there are some relays and the fuses under there.

The leisure battery fuse however is located close to the battery. it is possible that this fuse has blown.

I hope this helps, if you need to talk through the problem then please let us know, or contact us on the technical help line 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## ditto (Sep 24, 2008)

So far so good.
Thanks to Chapter and Ian.

I now know there is a second fuse and where to find it under the bonnet. (They hide them well!)

The leisure battery fuse under the bonnet was blown so I've replaced that, refitted the leisure battery under the floor and plugged in to the mains. I'll put some load on it tomorrow and check the fuses again.
Hopefully, it will be sorted.

When we bought the motorhome people said it would be a voyage of discovery. We've seen mountains and valleys. Tasted good beers and fine wines. Now I'm nearly an expert on 12v wiring diagrams.

I'll post my result tomorrow.
Thanks again.
Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi diito glad to help, when we got are sundance we had 2 folders full of manuals including one with all the tec stuff thats where i checked the wiring for you, its a must have so if you have not call swift and ask for one 
chapter


----------



## ditto (Sep 24, 2008)

All seems well.
Thanks again.
Bob


----------

